# when do you start



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

well its mid feb and the camp sites are opening for the new season so a am off to golden coast holiday park woolacoombe next w/end 
so for me it's the start of the touring season
when do you start or have not stopped


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not stopped so far. The only difference the seasons make is in the thickness of the duvets we carry and whether we take the sun loungers in UK !

G


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we have not stopped either although we only tend to stay in the uk in the summer months....

chapter....we regularly see a swift sundance round here in yate could that be you??? it is sometimes parked on morrisons car park no doubt stocking up for the holiday!!!


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

You never stop.......

Don't take me the wrong way , I am not a full timer, but if you have it use it. This last week in all the snow I have taken mine south, stayed over through the snow, rushed back , to pick up family to bring them away in the snow to what turns out to be a great site , open all year in oxfordshire.
As it goes the first person I spoke to asked " do you know MHF " . 

If you are going to send hard earned money on something, use it.

But most of all enjoy it, following on from the above, the next person I spoke to is new to this , his point to me was " been away evey week end since haviving it " . He has had it a year so I asked " every weekend " ......." As good as he replied .... and loving it "


So the answer is ........... it's always open season

Enjoy


Lampie


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we will start in April when we head yet again for the New Forest for a week, stopping off at Weymouth to visit relatives before setting off back home, And we cant wait,


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Not stopped since 7th April 2006 when i got my 'Van.

Dave

656


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

sorry not me in yate 
i use the van in the winter but tend to stay only over night 
the inlaws have a farm near timsbury somerset


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Hi, not stopped. Only missed one weekend this year, couldn't get the van out cos of the snow. But off to New Forest next week, will call at NEC show Saturday on the way down


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

hi 

Not stopped - no camp sites open near Saundersfoot, so we wild camped near Amroth last weekend - excellent.

Simon


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

*Site in Oxfordshire*

Hi Lampie,

Where is this fantastic site in Oxfordshire?

We were going that way a couple of weeks ago on our famlily history trail but got put off by the snow reports for that area. Hope to go again soon but couldn't find many all year sites in our site books apart fron CCC at Oxford and muddy CL's

Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this any good open 1st march http://www.swissfarmcamping.co.uk


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi ..not stopped  changed van at xmas went to moreton in marsh january week :wink: wet but ironed out a few things with the sundance , use it all year round waste of tax disc /  
and insurance :wink: 

ray


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Not stopped, it doesn't do the 'van any good parked up for weeks on end in winter!

Don't go far but try to manage two weekends away, usually a c.c.open all year site every month through the bleaker months  


Regards M&D


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Not stopped for 3 years since buying our first van. Winter just means its more difficult to find open sites   

Trevor


----------

